# CANON 6D BATTERY GRIP - DOOR AT FRONT - NOT AT SIDE.



## bergstrom (Jun 1, 2016)

I got one on ebay when you go to the side, turn the lever and pull out the tray. But, while i'm shoting vertically, the door opened itself and the tray and batteries fall on the ground, which is not helpful during niteclub shooting. I'm using duct tape at the moment to hold the door shut for now!! I looked, but can't find one like I used on my 5d2 that the batterry flap is facing you and you can reomove both batteries with flips on the side.


----------



## bergstrom (Jun 1, 2016)

aha maybe this is it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BG-E13-BGE13-Battery-Grip-Holder-for-Canon-EOS-6D-SLR-Camera-/261223404372?hash=item3cd220d354:g:w-MAAOSwPhdVJ0Tp


----------



## d (Jun 1, 2016)

Each to their own, but using a cheap 3rd party piece of plastic to hold and also power your camera during gigs seems to be asking for trouble. I'd be buying the genuine Canon one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2016)

bergstrom said:


> I got one on ebay



Sorry, but I'd say that was your first mistake. Somehow, I doubt that would happen with a Canon BG-E13...and if it did, Canon would fix it. 

Sometimes cheaper...isn't.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Bergstrom. 
Nope, look further down the page at the pictures, same end loading format as the original. I have a cheaper 3rd party grip for my 7DII with the end loading format, I have to say I can't see how it would accidentally eject the batteries as the hinged tag has to be fished from the slot, not an easy task with big fingers, and then turned about 45 deg to open the tray. 
Is the hinged tag on your catch loose and floppy or stiff enough to be difficult to fish out like mine. 
I prefer the new end loading format to the older rear loading format, but that is my prerogative. 
I have 2 genuine Canon battery grips and 2 aftermarket grips and I don't think the difference in quality warrants the difference in price, both genuine and clone have a very similar feel and stiffness of construction, I can't comment on the quality of the switches beyond they feel the same or very similar to me, no idea about the bits I can't see. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bergstrom said:


> aha maybe this is it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BG-E13-BGE13-Battery-Grip-Holder-for-Canon-EOS-6D-SLR-Camera-/261223404372?hash=item3cd220d354:g:w-MAAOSwPhdVJ0Tp


----------



## bergstrom (Jun 2, 2016)

ok thanks guys and Graham.


----------

